# IUI Girls Part 142



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

How are all the IUI girlies tonight then?

Tessa, where are youuuuuuuuuuuu!!!? I am dying to know how the IUI went, need some tips for tomorrow!! 

Hope it went fine!

Jan how are you doing now? Hope all is well, hows your 2WW going? Any symptoms at all?  

What about you Nikki? Hows your 2WW     yet    hope alls well 

Chickadee, Lucy, Magpie, Deb, Dilly, and everyone else!!!  How are you all doing, any sign of old witch yet Lucy?   Chickadee have you started treatment now? Hows it going?

Charlie, are they just leaving you one more day? When are you getting the jab in bum!!!??  It stings! But okay!

Anyone else I've forgotten......HELLO!!!


Lots of      for everyone!!!!



XXXXX


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Kizzy!
 
  what can I say but 'been a'bastin'! OMG I can't believe we've actually gone and done it!! after all the false starts!! Here's a quick summary of THE DAY

1 Got up this morning feeling sick, with cramps and backache (checked with nurses this is normal with pregnyl - phew! though I had another cyst growing!)
2 Went with DH to clinic for him to do sample (10 ish).
3 Spent next hour and half in a cafe trying to relax
4 Went back to clinic at 12 for the deed to be done
5 Went into consultants office (!) with nurse who showed me the tubes etc they would be using (not nearly as bad as I'd imagined), asked any questions, got a bit jittery (nurse asked DH if i ever stopped talking, but thats nerves for you - so of course once she'd asked that i got more desparate to show I wasn't nervous so talked more etc etc etc...!) 
6 IUI nurse came in with lab lady who checked who we were and really carefully checked DH sample bottle - I should think so too! 
7 Deed done - bit like a smear test type of thing with metal speculum thingy - quite a bit of prodding about to put tube in but nothing too bad - again, like smear test but bit more uncomfortable - but not what I would call painful
8 Rested for about 15 mins whilst nurse explained about cyclogest (are you going on that - sounds delightful - not) - got sick note just in case 
9 Came home and went to bed - been lying around all afternoon!
And that's been my day!  

Top Tips:
1 Take a book to read whilst DP doing his bit - not that I read mine - got too jittery!
2 Either know where going for dinner or take a sarnie - i was really hungry by half eleven and cos we live so far from clinic (an hours drive) couldn't go home!
3 Make sure DP listens to instructions given by nurse about drugs etc - I couldn't remember afterwards - too busy thinking about what was going to happen 
4 Relax as much as you can - its not as bad as having the side effects from the hormones! 

Then this will be both of us tomorrow!! 

Hanging around for a bit if you want to ask anything!!

Hey to everyone else out there!! Any news from IUI land??


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi...not posted here for a while.... thought i would as i was basted today ....tessa almost same time as you..... ended up being about 12.30 ish.... good luck to kizzy you'll be fine... tessa explained it very well.... love to all caroline xxxxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi again!!

Just read last parts of other strand and realised that there are so many people I've not said hello to so  

ck6 - hi - will you let us know how the   is going - i think i'm going to be on here all the time to keep my sanity!

Jan - hope you have made up with DH - I think they deserve a medal for putting up with us hormonal beasties - but then again they wouldn't have it any other way (I hope!)  

Charlie - got my fingers crossed for you for Wednesday  

Hi to everyone else - forgot to get your names off theother strand - doh! 

One question - has anypone else had pregnyl jab at home ?? I did mine on Saturday - but reading strand seems like some people have had it in their bum 

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi!

Hello Kizzy love. You'll be fine tomorrow it's no more   than a smear test honest! Not much more undignified than the lovely ultrasound via the dildocam!  I recomend relaxing as much as poss, do some deep breathing - yoga style, before and during.  Started typing this while others were posting so See Tessa's day, sums it all up really!

I am being scanned on Weds afternoon and if they are still making their steady progress I'll have my jab then (yeah i remember the sting - ouch!) and then basting will be Thurs morning. So hopefully the timing will all be all good and i won't get triplets!  

Candy - Thanx love. Hope all is good with you, I saw your post on BFP girls thread  (I creep back every now and then to check out how you're all doing as I miss you all a lot!). I hope things are Ok for you and you get an answer to your conundrum soon. I hope it is the news you want. LOL X 

Tessa - Wow hun. Glad you finally got there! Well done! Phew for you. Good luck on . We were going to do ours at home last time, and were told to jab it in leg, tummy or bum - a muscle - and as gluteus maxiumus is the largest muscle in the body it is the delight of a fertility nurse to jab it there!  

CK6 - how are you hun? I hope it all went well today. Good luck on . Good to hear from you again - LOL xxx

Jan - How are you? I hope you made up xx

Nikki - lol. How did   at post office go? I hope day 8 in nikki house goes well!

I hope all you   wishers get your dream and get onto TX soon! 
Happy Jabbin any of you injector girls x
LOL and   to all you  lovies, stay calm and   !
 to our basting queen kizzy tomorrow may the  force be with you!
LOl Charlie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi lovely ladies,


kizzy - best of luck for tomorrow honey, its not really sore, just a bit unconfortable        


tessa - best of luck on the 2ww         

ck6 - hello and welcome back sweetie - best of luck with the 2ww        

charlie - best of luck for wednesday honey      



hi to everyone, dilly, candy, chickadee, nikki, lucy, magpie and everyone else.


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hellllllllllo everyone!!

Tessa....glad it went really well chick !! It doesnt sound very scary, I hate smear tests though yuk! Got a weird cervix, they can never find it!!  We'll see! They are all so nice at clinic I'm sure it will be great!

I got pregnyl jab at clinic right after last scan.  And DP has to do sample at home, prob cos we live only 20 mins drive away. Gotta drop it off in morning and go back in at 1pm!!!     SWIM TADPOLES SWIM!!!!!    

Charlie hun....we can still be cycle buddies!!! You, me and Tessa, and also Sweetcheeks from other post ( I invited her over!!)

I am sure your follies will be fine, my one good one isnt massive but its big enough hopefully!!  Plus I got my reserve 16mm (ya never know!!)

Thanks Deb!!! I am a good one for crying before I'm hurt...I just like to worry!!!   

     to one and all!!!!

I will get on here as soon as I get back from basting and let you all know the score!!

Are us new 2WW's gonna keep a diary in diary section?? Might be fun, and we can compare notes!! 

         

XXXXXX


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sone of you may remember me from last year but there are a lot of new names so not so sure.
I will post nearer the time but I am back on the rollacoaster in march - IUI with meds this time

Donna xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

CK6 welcome back sending you    good luck on the 2ww.

Tessa glad it went well today,   

Deb30 how are you hun, when are you starting tx.  How cold was it today  

 to everyone else I am finding it hard to keep up you's are  .

Good luck to all on the 2ww.  Hopefully joining you all soon.

Katrina


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies, hope you are all ok,

Charlie - Wishing you loads of luck for your basting on Thurs.  I'm not sure either about the timing of IUI and the injection.  On both of my cycles I had the IUI about 24 hours after the jab.  I can see though that it might be better to have the sperm already there as it does live for much longer than the time in which the egg can be fertilised.  I'm sure your timing will be spot on hun.

Tessa - Really glad the basting went well.  Make sure you take it easy and have fun with the cyclogest  

Nikki - Hi how are you doing?  Talking of cyclogest... hope your indigestion is a bit better.  It hasn't given me that but I have been having the most bizarre dreams!!!  Don't know if it linked!!

Chickadee - Really hoping you'll soon be starting you treatment.

Janet - How are things with your DH today?  Thinking of you.

Kizzy - woo hoo... good luck with basting tomorrow!!  You'll be fine just make sure you take it easy afterwards.

Dillydolly - Good luck for your basting on Weds.

Caroline - Just started your 2ww then... sending you loads of     

Well I'm near the end of my 2ww.  Don't feel any different, boobs were a bit sore but aren't now, and had some crampy tummy aches earlier.  Haven't made my mind up yet on when to test.  The nurse said 2 weeks after trigger jab which will be tomorrow   but that seems a bit early to me.  I always think that as long as AF hasn't shown up then there is a bit of hope that I may be pg... if I do a test and it is negative then obviously I'm not!!!!!!!!  Just not sure yet... but will let you know...

Take care all and sending you all loads of   

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes * 
      

Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 18/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!
Manda IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!

*2005 Success! * 
Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky!

*
2ww Baby Makers * 
    
Jan T 
Nikki
Anita
Tessa
Sair 
CK6
Kizzymouse
Sweetcheeks
HellyS

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go * 
   

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! * 
    

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Claire01 
Minow
Molly
Dillydolly 
Catspjs
Bodia 
Deb30 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire 
Babyfish
Katrinar
Chickadee
Magpie
Charlie
Lucy
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments * 
   
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Girls I hope thats ok if there are any changes to be made then pm me and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sair sending lots lots of        for testing

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - it was freezing today, so misty too, have you started on the meds yet, im still waiting on a.f to arrive then i'll phone the clinic about my medicated cycle in march, have just let the dog into the garden cos i cant face going out for a walk.


sair - how are you doin?  best of luck            


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Well guess what I couldn't stay away...just as well so many new posts to read! 

Infact so many that I've got confused with who is where...LOL Could be cos I'm trying to watch prison break too.

Sair good luck hun x

Kizzy...ooh the 2ww  lots of you just about there too 

I'm still       a whole week to go still. God this waiting is terrible  Can you imagine me on the official 2ww??

Good luck and     to each and everyone of you

night girls

J x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sair

Lots of     for testing today.... will be thinking of you.    I'm ok... funny you should say about the dreams.... I've had some crackers over the last week.   

Let us know how you get on.     

The rest of you girlies.....   was it the Talking Olympics yesterday evening     

I will sign in later and post more as I have just got up but Kizzy....    for today... it will all be fine!  

speak soon all
Nikki xxxxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Morning ladies! 

Woke up when DH went to work - was shattered - but now can't get back to sleep - mind racing .  Keep thinking that whatever i'm doing might affect results so can quite imagine that after 2 weeks i'll have gone mad - OMG!  And that's before I even start on cyclogest!!  DH keeps saying keep calm - but the more i try to do that the more I start to worry about silly little things... I blame the hormones.. 

Kizzy - if you read this before you go GOOD LUCK SWEETIE!!!  I'll see you on the other side to catch up on the goss - try to relax..!   

Charlie - hope things still on track - is it weds your next scan (so much info on thread i'm confused    Fingers crossed

Jan Anita, CK6 and Nikki - hows is  ??  I'm sure i'll be asking for tips oon - its beginning to get to me already - and i'm only on day 1!!

Sair - fingers crossed for testing - i know what you mean about waiting to test , if i've ever been late i've tried to put off testing to prolong the hoping - but fingers crossed this time it will be good news!!  Sending you    

For all  watchers - hope it comes around soon for you   



C  xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Tessa!! Just got up, will be getting sample ready soon then off!!  EEEEk!!

Will catch up with everyone when I get back, cheers!!

L XXX


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Go for it girl! (and DP!!)   

C xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

kizzy - good luck!  

Sair - good luck whenever you pluck up courage to test -   !

Sorry short, gotta do some work as got to clear the decks for getting Thurs & Fri off!  

LOL to all!  

Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, I hope you're all well. I can only read these during the day so I have loads to catch up on first thing....! 

I'm still waiting for the old    - hopefully it'll come along soon for us Chickadee! 

 to Charlie, Kizzy, Jan, Chickadee, Nikki, Claire and everyone else I've not met yet. 

    to Kizzy and Tessa, I'm thinking positve thoughts for you both, hopefully your eggs and   are doing their jobs! 

I'm getting so excited for you all, I can't wait to see a BFP from one of us. 

Speak to you all later on.

Lu


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello all 

Hope you get to read this Kizzy before you go -   for the basting!

Sair hope its a good result for you when you test, fingers crossed!! 

Tessa F glad it all went ok 

Claire thanks for the list 

To Deb30, Katrina, Lucy, Chickadee, Charliezoom big hi to you   Hope I've not forgotten anyone!!

Nikki hows the 2ww going??

I'm now day 12  , don't feel any different, don't know whether to test (is it too early)??  Its still very frosty with DH and I (not great timing for this to happen) .  I think I just have to let him come round!!  Feeling a bit low but I have apologised so not alot more I can do, we've got his sisters birthday do tonight (that'll be fun, an atmosphere and in laws, aaaggghhh ).  Thank you so much for all your lovely kind words and thinking of me 

Hope you all have a good day

Lots of love 

Janet xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been told not to test too early due to the hormones they pump you with but I'd wait for advice from more experienced people than me. I spent a fortune on preg tests when I had my 9 cycles of clomid and I always tested too early! I'm just not patient at all.   

I've got everything crossed for a BFP for you. Keep thinking those positive thoughts Jan. Your DH will come round, you've done what you can so just be patient. 

I hope all goes well with the inlaws tonight. Try and have a good time, it may help take your mind off things...

Lu


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Lu  

Just having a quick catch up on all messages I noticed TessaF you were asking about Pregnyl jabs!!  I did mine at home and did them like my Puregon into my tummy/abdomen area - is this what you are doing??  I must admit it hurt more than the puregon  as there was more solution.  I only had 2 on days 3 and 6.

I did forget caroline - good luck with your   and Hi to Donna, dillydolly, magpie, candy 
Theres so many of us now, its hard to keep up!! 

Love and  

Jan xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jan!

Oh i so hope DH gives in and makes up soon. I hope tonight goes OK. 

Testing early - well I'm a master at this! So naughty 
I got myself into a naughty situation last IUI as I tested on day 12 with an Acon early test (it detects as low as 10) and it was +ve (!!!!!!!!), thought it must be the pregnyl so looked all over the internet found info about doses of pregnyl and days to get out of your system on fertility plus .org which was great except i had lost info of what dose i had been given! Errrr, frustration reigned! Eventually phoned clinic after doing another test in 2 days time (this all happened over a weekend and my NHS clinic is closed   ) which was stronger (good sign) and they confirmed i was indeed pregnant and that the pregnyl would have been out of my system! 

Moral of the story - it's so good to know early BUT take your emotions into your own hands! What a Rollercoaster and if you get a -ve it can be hard to get through if AF takes some time to come. On the site i go to for temp charting they reccomend testing the day or day after your usual luteal phase day. So if LP is 12 days post O test on this day or day after, if LP is 17 days after O then test on this day or the day after. This helps with the angst of it all a bit.

My LP is normally no more than 12 days so i tend to test on day 12 with an Acon bargain cheap one from early pregnancy. Just as well they are cheap as i must have used hundreds over the years! I'm only on Clomid and one pregnyl jab so for me it is a little simplar than you ladies pumped with more drugs.  

 for when you test and I am really hoping it is a    for you hun   !

 Blasted you some bubbles to help with the   till testing!  

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

hi Jan 

yes did mine in my tummy but took double dose in one lot of liquid so same amount injected - just more concentrated.  it stung like hell!

c


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Tessa, Did you keep your pregnyl in the fridge?. I was told to but I know that cold stuff when injected hurts so I took mine out of the fridge for about 10 mins before I used it...............it probably won't work now hahaha but at least it didn't sting


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girlies I'm BACK!!

Well we got sample into bottle brilliantly, and it looked good (TMI!!) so I was in quite a positive mood when we left to go to hospital, but my basting wasnt til 1pm so we had to walk around town for a bit and go for breakfast....I couldnt walk properly cos had loads of evil cramps in both sides, must be the pregnyl working!!! 

So at 1pm I went in, had to wait on Doc as she was in theatre, but spoke to head of clinic who I usually see and I asked her if DP sample was ok, and she said it was good, no more than good!! Yipeeee!!
I was so pleased coz we've had a couple of not so good ones, anyways not sure what it all means but he had 5 million in 3mls of sample = 15 million spermies!!  Wahey!!

He hardly drinks now, only drinks de caff, only been having showers ( I said he could have a nice bath tonight!!) and I was surprised by how much difference it has made!!

So was well happy getting that hurdle outta the way, so now for me and mr catheter!!!  

I'm crap at getting smears cos my cervix always decides to play hide and seek!! So exactly the same thing happened today!  So it wasnt very nice, lots of poking and prodding and it was very uncomfortable and a bit nasty eeewww!!  

But over with in about 10 - 15 mins.  Then we got a nice cup of tea! And I got to lie down for 15 mins!

I was scared to sit up incase it all ran out     what an    hee hee!!

Doc was pleased with my whole cycle, said it was great for first time!! 

So afterwards we came home and I went round a few shops and went to see DP's mum and dad and told them what had gone on!!

They told me to carry on as normal, go to gym, have a drink if I want, just dont do anything to excess!!

They said we can have sex too, but I dont think we will today, the best ones have been put in me now  and I feel a bit sore !

I am sure they dont get up there anyways, thats why I've never fallen pregnant.
So I have to take the cyclogest tonight, is it really nasty?

She said I could stop taking them if they really irritate me!! 

So here comes 2WW, aaarrrgggghhh!! They told me to test on Day 17 or come in and let them do it on Day 17. Said if AF is coming it will be anytime between 14-25 days after basting as my cycle is knackered up!! 

So I am just gonna try carry on as normal, and I am DEFINITELY NOT testing early, sorry guys but I'd rather wait!! 

Here's wishing us all luck on our journeys to being parents XXXXXXXXXXXX


ps  I am gonna start a diary on the diary section I think it will help to write all my experiences down!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Kizzy,

Glad you survived it! Sorry it was a bit painful at times  . So blooming fab that DP   were better, good on him, it seems to make so much difference with no drink or baths! Top.

Good luck on  !!

I expect i'll be joining v soon. Just gotta get scan sorted tomorrow then prob get basting done on Thurs.

Good luck and lots of   and   to you all, hope to see some   soon!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Kizzy.... glad to hear all went well    

Welcome to the hell that is the        Only joking!    I have everything crossed for your BFP      

Charlie.... lots of     for your scan tomorrow.  Hope those follies have come up nicely!!    

To the rest of you girls.... thinking of you all - whatever stage you are at and sending you some    for luck.  

Sorry no more personals today just had acupuncture and off for a like down but I will try and get with the programme tomorrow.

loads of love to everyone.
Nikki xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey well done Kizzy! It sounds as though it all went really well for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
        and lots of fairy/baby dust to you...!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Nikki!
Hope Acupuncture went well and you are feeling OK. Rest up! 
I'm off to walk home now, gonna walk today 4miles ish so I'll    as I go !! To get them moving!   

I'll let u know what is going on in the ovulatory house!

How has it been today? Back to work tomorow? Hope that goes well  

Loads of love Charlie xx   & a springly of


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy glad everything went well   

Deb30, I started snuffing on Saturday. Sat night I was at my sisters in Cambuslang and had way to much drink, went to the loo to do my spray and was wondering why is wasn't working I didn't have to lid off the bottle, should have stopped drinking then.

Feel abit sicky but I know this will go, if I drink plenty of water it helps.

Hope AF arrives soon as mine is due on Sat and we might be cycle buddies.  Not heard anything about Dr Haxton yet will let you know when I see the nurse or speak to my friend.  

Going to hospital tonight my dad is in for an operation should be tomorrow.

Charliezoom thats some walk to do in this cold weather.

 for those testing soon.

Good luck for those on the 2ww


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

o I have BMS now or just leave it as all the best ones went in today??!!  

I feel pretty sore just now and I dont feel like it at all! 

Also I think my unexplained fertility is cos the wee buggers arent getting in there for some reason.!!! So it all seems a bit pointless, just wondering what you all thought??!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Kizzymouse 

My clinic told me that we should have BMS from the day of basting up to 3 days after, even though the best   has been placed high up.  It just extra.

Glad you feel OK and good luck

Claire


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Hi Kizzy - So glad everything went well for you today, and well done DP for his swimmers!!!  On my first IUI the consultant that did it (not the cons I usually see tho) said not to have any BMS the same day but the next day would be ok.  This time my consultant did the IUI and he said yes go for it!!  Like you say, you have loads of fab swimmers in there already and if you're sore it's not going to be very enjoyable.  I think I'd just chill, hun.

I didn't have to take cyclogest straight away either... all clinics/hospitals seem to give differing advice.. it's so confusing.  I haven't really had many side-effects from it.  The administering of it is not at all pleasant!!!  I have persevered with the 'back door' so to speak... very sorry tmi I know!!!  Wishing you luck!

 to everyone else, may pop on later for more personals.

No news from me yet.  I didn't test today... I'm still only on day 24 so wouldn't be expecting AF just yet anyway.  I sometimes have 25 day cycles so may test tomorrow... still not sure!!!  Will keep you posted... thanks so much for all the positive vibes you are sending me.

Take care all

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sair

You are a strong woman!!!    

Love Nikki xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks girls!!

I might have BMS tomorrow then  

Just feel a bit sore and crampy!!  

Sair, good luck for when you test, that bit I aint looking forward to!!  

I have decided I will only test on Day 17 like clinic said unless AF has come before then, or I might just wait til AF comes!! I bet I wont nearer the time!!

Here comes the 2WW!!!


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

hi Kizzy - glad it went well today!!   

I'm still sore today - had thought about BMS today but don't honestly think DH will get within a mile od me without me wincing!  Hmm, cyclogest tonight - think might take sair's prefered route if you'll excuse the expression...  Are you off work till next week now?  

Dilly dolly - yes i did use pregnyl straight from fridge - that's worth thinking about for next time - although hopefully there won't be one!!   

Charliezoom - still keeping finger crossed - hope you had a good walk



Sending   to everyone out there and special     to    ladies!

c  XX


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Nikki hope you are feelin ok after ur accupuncture

Kizzy glad it all went well today, sending  , hope you feel a bit better soon

Charlie good luck for tomoro 

Sair, gotta agree with Nikki you _are_ strong!

Jan I hope you have fun tonight and that DP thaws a bit, altho with this weather maybe thats the wrong phrase to use lol

Katrina hope you are feeling better

Lu isn't it strange to be actually wanting !!

To the rest of you lovely ladies have a good evening and take care of yourselves x

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all....the old witch still hasn't arrived. Have got mild cistitis today though so could be on her way. It's not good though as I drink 3 litres of water a day already, can't drink anymore without feeling sick!!! I'm sat at my desk at work with a bowl of blackberries, a banana and an orange. Lentil and 7 million veg soup for lunch! I've never been so healthy and eaten so well. Let's hope it has some effect!! I'm doing a sort of GL/GI diet as I've got PCOS. I've ideally got to lose 1.5 stones. It's going really slow though. 4lbs in 5 weeks. Has anyone else tried this diet? 

Charlie,   for your follies being nice and ready.
Nikki, I hope you're feeling more perky today!  
Chickadee, how's it going? 
Tessa and Kizzy, how are you doing on your  ?   to you both.
Sarah, good luck with the testing...  to you too.
Jan, how was the party and how are things with you at home?
 to everyone else and hang in there.           for everyone. 

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

So much to catch up on, you have been chatty!! 

Well, you'll be pleased to know that domestic bliss has been restored (mostly!!) in our household!!  Although I'm feeling a bit cross about everything at the moment (PMT I think  ). Its day 13 today and I feel sure AF  is on her way.  I woke up last night very hot and have back ache and cramps, usual tell tale signs    . I will try and be positive and hold on to a glimmer of hope   but I think its only a matter of time!  Will be knicker checking (TMI) all day - obessed  

Kizzy it all sounds good, glad it went ok  Are you having a lazy day today? I was told to carry on as normal BMS wise so go for it if you feel ready 

Charlie   for the scan, hope its all go for tomorrow!

Sair well done you, what will power!! No need to send for the !  How many days since your basting is it?

Nikki, TessaF, CK6, Dillydolly and everyone else on the  . Keep smiling 

Lucy and chickadee I think my AF  will arrive before both of yours 

Hi everyone else and   to all!!

Love janet xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning girlies

Hope you are all well, and for people wanting  I hope she has turned up and for people on  I hope she hasnt!!!
I felt AWFUL last night, Tessa I think you and me have had the same evil cramps....I was so sore could hardly walk!!  DP sent me to bed at 9pm, I didnt get up til 9am!!! gone a bit today but was wondering which pain killers can I take?? 

Anytime I woke up in the night I kept wondering what the  where up to and if they had been good and fertilised my egg, hope so, there was enuff of the lil buggers put in there!! 

So I am gonna just take it easy today, dont go back to work til Sunday, have to drive down to Post Office later but thats fine, I am trying to be normal but my brain wont shut up!!               !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *aaaaarrrrgggghhhh!!!!*

And ...*what the hell!!?? Cyclogest...ewwwwww YUCK YUCK YUCK!!!!* Thats all I wanna say on that matter!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Jan, good to hear that you and DP are ok. Hope old AF  doesn't appear for you  ...just me! Sending you lots of  

Sair are you still being strong? 

Kizzy sorry to hear you are feeling crap - think (not that I'd know) ur only allowed paracetamol and I find that is poo pants for pain. Could be entirely wrong tho hun. Feel better soon  

 ladies hope you are all good.

Lu lets just carry on with the        LOL

J x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Kizzy - nurses told me fine to take paracetamol if cramps etc - try a hot water bottle (not too hot though - it helped me.  I felt worse yesterday - like I'd had a smear test done by worlds strongest man!  didn't help when DH said 'well I had wondered if you were OK when she took the metal thing out with blood all over it'- eeek!  Went to bed feeling yuk, having had first encounter with cyclogest - as you say, least said about that the better.    (like you find my brain won't switch off - and the more you try to relax the more you can't...!  Do you keep wondering if every little bend down or cough you do is undoing natures good work or is that just me being a fruitcake?!)

Jan - glad to hear things have calmed down with DH - hope its not  on way - my fingers are crossed.  


Lucy - haven't tried GI diet, but good luck with it - you sound like you're being really good with all that healthy stuff!  (Hope  comes soon )

Sair - have yu still not tested? - You're my hero - I would have caved by now 


CK6 and dilly dolly how's your  ?  Are you still sane?


  to everyone elsr out there - keep smiling!

C xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have just got back from basting.... I thought my lady bits were going to be attached to the speculum the way the nurse pulled it out    . It was worse this time than last so I am going to sulk for a bit on the sofa and come back later


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tessa LOL at the cyclogest and the fruitcake bit!! I SOOOOO know where you are coming from girl!!

I'm glad I have you lot to talk to 

Dilly...OMG I found the IUI horrible and sore too, yuk! I'm sure I felt the catheter go in as it was a really sharp pain, I keep asking myself how will I cope with BIRTH if I am pregnant, oh lordy!! 

Thanks chickadee I feel better today, and yep have been told paracetomal is okay to take, but yeah you are right its crap!! 

Hows everyone else?
Where's Nikki today?   Please tell me something good about 2WW??!!! 

Charlie Zoom, how did scan go? Follies must be grown now? Have you had evil jab in bum yet? Hope your IUI goes okay tomorrow  

Talk laters XXX


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Dilly dolly - Hope yu are feeling better hun- i went up with the nurse when she pulled the speculum out - DH thought I was going to jump off the bed!!  To be honest, I said to DH if we have to go through that again I'd need a stiff drink first!  Ihate anything to do with messing in that area jumped everytime dildocam went in (i'm such a wuss!)- oh, and I hate needles - not good things to be uncomfortable with at a time like this...hmm

Kizzy - you look like you're going to be here all day - I was yesterday!! It helped to keep my mind off things - i just kept surfin around  

Charlie - have you got date yet for tomorrow?

ttfn


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Blimey, you lot are making me very nervous about it all now!! I have just booked my nurse consultation for next Thursday so I can get to grips with the injections . DH is coming with me cos he wants to do them for me, and I am happy to let him! 

   for Jan & Sair - fingers crossed!

And good luck all those on the  

 to everyone else

Its my birthday at the weekend & DH is taking me to Paris! I have been a couple of times before & there is a few places I want to revisit. has anyone got any suggestions of things we should do while we are there?

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies!

Magpie - Happy Birthday!  ! Have a fab time, never been so soz for no advice on locations to visit - enjoy. Hey it ain't all bad the IUI thing, some experiences we have are fine so I'm sure you'll be fine love!

Kizzy - i hope the soreness is going, sorry it was a bad experience hun. I hope you are having a good week and chilling in your first few days of   not too much   !  

Caroline - I hope you are OK hun LOL x

Nikki - how are you? No   either - I hope!  

Sair - strength i have never seen before you are magnificent   ! I admire you! Keep it up love   for you we hope!

Jan - how's it going? Soooo glad DH has remembered how lovely you are   . Resting the testing ?  !!

Jilly - How are you? LOL hun xx  

Tessa - Oooh hun hope it is getting better. Take it easy lovey!    

Dillydolly - Really hope you are doing OK now love. Get in that bed sweetie and chill.  

Lu & Chickadee - Hoping that   shows her face soon so you can get on with this cycle!

Lol to Claire, Deb Katrina xx    

THANK YOU ALL for your lovely wishes - you are such loves and great support!  
Well all went well and I'm left with one (Right ovary) juicy & very round follie of 19mm others are now below 16mm so out of the game, lining is a mammoth 13mm. 
So I had my injection of pregnyl and we are all set for DH's sample at 10.20am, then basting at 11.20am tomorrow.
I was a bit peeved as only one left but they say some follies can drop off cos of stress - I am not surprised that has happened to me, with DH being ill and waiting to find out how poorly he is. 
Hopefully it is all OK in there with my 19mm one - go eggles go! 
Just got to see how DH  are tomorrow and then I'll be joining the rest of you   on   and phantom knicker watching!

I'll catch up when i can tomorrow... After standing on my head when I get back - Now i know why I learnt how to do head stands in Yoga He He!!  

LOL and I'm really hoping we see some good news -   soon girls!

Charlie xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Charliezoom - been thinking about my little Suffolk buddy a lot recently!  Really glad to see you going again with the IUI - everything crossed for you!

  
Love Jess xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi wonderful girlies

Thankyou so much for all your special thoughts and positive vibes... I'm afraid I'm not feeling very strong at the mo.  I started spotting last night... was absolutely devastated... I don't think I've ever cried like it.  I did a test this morning and yes it was a BFN.  I still haven't got AF but this happened the last time I took cyclogest.  I just spotted for a few days and so couldn't work out when day one was to start my next cycle.  It really messed my cycle up so I couldn't have any treatment that month... really hoping the same thing doesn't happen this time.

I really didn't want to go to work this morning to teach other people's children...

Sorry no personals at the mo.  Just want to send you all loads of love and luck...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, My name is sweetcheeks  

Hope you dont mind me joining in here  

I had my first Basting on Tuesday, now on   ... i was originally in for ivf - but only 6 follies... so they converted to IUI instead as i had 2 good follies , 1x 18mm & 1x 20mm....

Just been reading through all your posts... 

Sweetcheeksxxxxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sair - So sorry to here about the BFN  , be strong and start to focus on your next cycle. I will be thinking of you at what I know is such a difficult time xxx

Hi Sweetcheeks, Im new to posting on this thread to and had my first basting on Tuesday so sending you loads of     vibes, I'll keep an eye on your progress, we may be able to help each other through this horrid .

Good luck to everyone else too...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi

Sweetcheeks - I've added you to the IUI list, it helps everyone see where everyone is with treatment.

Sair - Hope you're feeling a bit better and lots of    to you and DH, you never know it could be implant bleeding keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I had this problem last month and my clinic told me to count day 1 as the first day that you have a proper bleed, (not light spotting).

Magpie -    .

Hope everyone thing else is OK, and I'm keeping everything crossed for you all.

Well I think that I've ovulated today, have a sharp pain in my right side so will make sure that we some   eventhough I could really do with a early night (work is really busy at the mo).  Hopefully AF will arrive on time so that we can start the 2nd cycle of IUI.  I have been feeling very depressed lately, this IF has really been getting to me.  I'm fed up everyone around me having  , when will it be our turn.  I'm thinking about giving the treatment a rest if the next cycle of IUI doesn't work (I need a break from it all)  My parents don't help as everytime I speak to them they want to know where their next grandchild is, or go and make one.  They know about the problems, but I think that they forget about it, and that they don't really understand whats happening, and what the treatments involve.

Sorry ladies for complaning, I know that you all have problems, but it's difficult to speak to my friends as they find it difficult and don't know what to say to try and make me feel better.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Sair.... have been thinking about you all day. 

So sorry for your bfn    Sending you lots of hugs.     I know how awful it is.  Cyclogest does the spotting thing to me too.

loads of love to you and I hope that it doesn't mess the cycle up for you and you can get going again asap.

nikki xxxxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

To the lovely IUI ladies.

Sorry I have been a bit quiet today.... had things to do and as I work some afternoons now I don't get as much time to go on the pc.  

So PLEASE forgive me and I will get back to all the personals tomorrow....  

But.... a couple I have to include is Charlie    nice round follie hun.  Loads of   for tomorrows daring deed!! Sending loads of    your way.

Claire...    sorry you are feeling so fed up sweetheart.... it does get you down at times doesn't it!     Sending you a huge    and don't apologise for complaining that is one of the things we are all here for!!    Hope that pain was ovulation and you just go for it girl.   

Magpie.....     hope you have a lovely day.  

Kizzy.... sounds like you are going    already     The first week of the 2ww is a breeze really..... hmmm trying to think of something good to say about the second week..... no.... it just wont come to me I'm afraid!!    

Well as you know it is day 9 in the Nikki house    indigestion and nausea.  Blinking pessaries.  Anyway... enough of me for today - hope my fellow   are all holding up.... Anita - how are you doing.   

I'm off to chop more veg.... god that's all I seem to be doing when I post on here... cooking!   

Do more personals tomorrow once I have absorbed properly all your chit chat of the day.   and sorry if I have missed any important event that needed me to day      and   to someone.

Catch you all tomorrow... and you just all be good!  
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya ladies!

Sair - Lovie, I'm really sorry   i hope you know where you are soon hun. Take it easy love.   

Sweetcheeks - Welcome honey. I've see on you around on other boards on here. So sorry for the IVF cycle. But I really hope you get a success with IUI - it does happen so keep the faith!           to ya!

Jess - Hello sweetie! Thanx for poppin in! How are you? Are you back to ISIS for the Frostie or fighting the PCT for NHS tx? Hope whatever you do brings ur much deserved  . 
Ta for best wishes hun x Yeah we're back on with IUI, it's a bit scary but we are  and hoping for good news soon. 

Claire - Sorry you are feeling down love.   It is such a road that noone outta of this hemisphere understands isn't it. A real tough journey. We are here to be with you any time you wish to off load - that is what we are here for, use us! Really hope o has happened - get to it    

Helly -   for your  ! LOL xx

Lots of love to you all keep up the   !   to you!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sair - sending you a big   - I wish I could do it in person - I know how you feel about teaching other people's kids - and there is no such thing as an easy day in this job is there?  Look after yourself and don't bottle it up - we're all here sending you    .

claire - we just have to face it - noone understands unless you've been there.  Even our closest friends and family end up saying the wrong thing don't they?  i really think that they think they are helping - its either that or they really just don't get the pain we go through month on month.  Look after yourself and good luck with next lot of tx. 

Hi sweetcheeks - glad you made it over here!! Good luck with  

Charlie - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!  

see you later!

c


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi 

GOOD LUCK CHARLIE ZOOM FOR BASTING TOMORROW!!!! 

Your follie sounds great, mines was only 17mm, the other two were 15mm and 16mm.

No triplet scares for you now!!

I am feeling better, no pain now, but just feeling a bit yuk, and wishing I knew what was happening in there, for all I know it could be all over already 

Let us know how you get on luv!!


sending you lots of


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kizzy -best of luck sweetie on the 2ww     

charlie - best of luck for tomorrow      


sair - im soo sorry honey      


claire - sorry you are feeling down .      


hi to everyone


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning Girls  

Well it's day 10 in the Nikki house and I was going to get around to all the personals I had missed today.  However I woke up at 2.30 with bad af cramps and symptoms and was still awake at 5.30 when I burst into tears all over Dh.    Not started bleeding yet but it can only be a matter of time now.  I know it isn't over till the fat lady sings but I can sure here the orchestra tuning up.

Please forgive me for no personals... I need to get back to bed for some sleep before work this afternoon.  Will post again when I have some news - just need a little me time.

lots of      and     to you all 
love Nikki xxxx
ps charlie hope basting goes/went well today!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I'm sending you big     


Have a good rest, and take care.

All the best

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Sarah, and sorry Nikki about your worries.  

Good luck Charlie with your basting. I hope it goes so well for you!  

Chickadee, any sign on the   yet? She's hiding from me too. As I say when I'm in a sulk "mew".   

Kizzy and Tessa, how's it going in the 2ww house...     Hope your not stressing. 

 

 and  to Deb's, Claire, Jan (glad DH came round), Dilly Dolly, Sweetcheeks, Helly and   for the weekend to Magpie. I hope you have a great time in Paris.


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sair I'm so sorry sending you    

Nikki I'm sending you a big    I'm feeling exactly the same and think its only a matter of time.  Its now day 14 after basting, sick of waiting, just want to know now!

Charliezoom   with the basting, will be thinking of you 

All   girlies hows it going??

Chickadee and Lucy  keep   !!

Claire sending you a  hope you are feeling abit better.

Hi to everyone else  

  love janet xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

hello everyone,

Just got internet back on and feel i have been left behind. 

hello kizzy,good luck on your 2ww,hope it is going well

Sair ,i am so sorry. sending you lots of 

Jan t and Nikki, i am feeling exactly the same,really bad cramps below and so down. I feel as though i have been on happy pills for over two weeks and have suddenly hit rock bottom. Poor dh does not know what has hit him  

Hello to everyone i have missed and to all the newbies.hope it is going well for you all,
anita.xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Anita,

I've only been here a week or so and have not met you before.   it's nice to meet you.

I'm sorry you're not feeling so good,   

It's nearly the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't get my head around work at the minute. Waiting for my period to come so I can get started is harder than I thought.   god know's what I'll be like on the 2ww - eek!! Hee hee  

          
That's for you too Chickadee!!!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Magpie I didn't wish you a   earlier - have a fab weekend in Paris - lucky girl!!

Hello to everyone - No Kizzy today, where are you girl??

Anita I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling low, its been a tough old week with one thing and another but waiting for   when you know shes on her way is miserable - I thought I was mentally prepared for bad news but doesn't seem that way now.  Been on the verge of tears all morning.

Love to all

Janet xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Oh I'm so sorry some of you are feeling low    
 I'm really hoping they are implantation cramps and not   We say -  !! Lots of love and   to you ladies in   hell at mo xx
I'm trying to stay   for you all and hope for a   , is that allowed? 

Hope  turns up for you who are waiting for her to grace you with her presence!  

Thanx again for all the well wishes - you are the best   .
Basting went really well and DH    were so super, best they have been in years I'm  from ear to ear and so   with him! We can only assume that coming off some nasty meds in summer has helped, he's kept up the same clean living he has over the past few yrs too so it looks like it has paid off. Wee hee! 
We're on hols today and tomorrow so chilling with mags and pants telly today - I'm love in it! Such a wonderful feeling when you have a busy business to run the rest of the time. I'm well enjoying the chill time   .

So now I am ready to join you lovely ladies on the  which I hope will fly by for us all. I hope to have   on a   for one of you soon  .

Hope you are all OK and   all you on   ,   !

Hope  come for you waiting for her and you can start sniffing, jabbin and basting soon.

 for you already Sniffing and jabbin.

LOL to all  

 for now Charlie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

&   for Sarah, Nikki and Anita 

Hello and Welcome to Sweetcheeks!


Hey Claire, I know exactly how you feel about the parent thing - they just don't seem to understand! My mum is living with us at the moment. I postponed IUI last year because 

I was so stressed when she moved in, but It looks she'll be here for a while (5 months so far) so I don't want to put the treatment off any longer. She has a very strange 

attitude to it all at times, all we need is some support,  don't you think - not other peoples expectations & opinions!


Thank you for all my Happy Birthday dedications! We are off very early in the morning - and back late on Monday night - so I'll catch up with you all on Tuesday. 

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Magpie - have a great birthday hun.  

Don't let ya Mum get you down, sound out here if you need to. I hope she learns to be sympathetic to the stresses IF & TX cause. We're here for you.  
You are v brave having her stay with you!  

Enjoy Paris!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Liz and Charlie, 

It can be so hard with people not understanding. When you tell them your problems they just seem to think it'll happen and maybe you're not trying hard enough.   It's not nice but you have to try and look past the comments and realise people do care, well that's what I tell myself!! 

Can anyone advise me... I work in Marketing and it's quite stressful and hard to get time off work. When I go for my basting should I try and take a few days holiday? Would it help my chances do you think? 

Cheers ladies for your advice.
Lu
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

My computer was sick before, and I went to visit my best friend who has a 1 year old   and I just had news a couple of hours ago that my DP was in a car crash in works van, he is okay though, van is wrecked, he is sooooo lucky, I am beyond glad that he is okay!   He is just waiting for boss to go pick them up, I just want him home NOW!!!  

Well I have been okayish, still got some niggly pains in there and hate the pessaries but hey ho!! I just keep getting this awful feeling that I'm going thru it all for nothing, that my egg hasnt been fertilized and its gonna take ages to find out!! I wanna know now!!  

Plus I got stressed out about DP and I had a ciggie, gawds I'm going straight to hell!! I'm sure it wont affect implantation or wotever, but I'm ****** off and I keep eating crap...I had not 1 but 2 big macs for dinner!!! ( buy one get one free is dangerous!!!)      I feel so hungry and tired, and grumpy and achy, but I'm sure all thats the cyclogest as I'm only on Day 3!!!


Charlie ...so glad it went okay for you today, hope youve not got evil cramps!!  When are you allowed to test?
I was as pleased as you were with DP's sample as he'd had crap ones in past but on Tues it was 15 million!!!!!

Have a nice rest today  

Hello to all other girlies    for Nikki Anita and Jan
Hope   makes an appearance for Lucy and Chickadee!!

 for everyone else at various stages
 for all new to  


Take care all XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ps Lucy I would have the day of your basting and the next day off if I was you, I took whole week off but it gives you too much time to obsess!! Also my clinic told me normal is best but nothing to excess ( does a ciggie and 2 x big macs count!!??  )


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Lu - I'd go with what Kizzy says have a couple of days off. We run a design agency so I know exactly how manic a day can be for you - streeesssss   ! We're both off for 2 days and luckily then the weekend. But last time I had the day of basting and then was on a photoshoot all day in the freezing cold teh next day and had a very stressful time with a big account - got a BFP (v sadly didn't work out at all well   ) so a BFP can still happen even if work won't tie in. Hopin it is not long now for you until the start of TX!

Kizzy - I realy hope DP is OK. He is so lucky to be Ok. I bet you will be well glad to have him home -   
Oh love you are   already! I hope your mind quietens soon. Remember postive thinking is most of the battle won - if you think postive hopefully it will happen, or if it doesn't it really helps to get you through the 2ww. Don't beat yourself up about ciggies and Maccie Dees what's done is done. Tomorrow is a whole new day!   LOL x

Love to all Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Charlie  

I am slightly   but think its cos its my first time, havent a clue wot to expect!!

Were you told 14 days at clinic b4 you can test?
Mines is wait 17 days, if no AF its ok to test  

 xx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlie.

Well done those     and welcome to the house!!!    

Well as per usual I am just about to start cooking dinner but sending all my 2ww buddies especially the second weekers Jan and Anita an extra special     yes.... right at the moment I live in 'downsville' too.     to you all.

Lu..... yes.... take a couple of days off... it'll help you chill a bit after the hype of the treatment and your body can relax a little.  You don't want to be stressing for a few days after treatment.

Kizzy.... glad DP is ok     And just remember 'one ciggie does not a packet make'!     It was only the one so your allowed.

Right will catch you all tomorrow. and    to anyone I have left out (again!   sorry)
love as always
Nikki xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Kizzy - so glad DP is ok, scary though.  You sound like you are going   already!!  Calm down  you can freak out next week!! 

Thanks nikki for  , sending you one too, its really crap but nice in a way to have people who are going through exactly the same things with exactly the same emotions, other people find it hard to understand and tend to say 'oh it will happen when its meant to' which I find is not that comforting!  Well    not arrived yet but think she will, might test tomorrow just to get my head straight.

Charlie hope you are feeling ok today 

Lu, Tessa, Deb, claire, sweetcheeks, helly AND EVERYONE  

Jan xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi all,

Kizzymouse so gald to hear DP is ok - try not to worry about the ciggies n the bigmac (x2!!) we all have our weaknesses...after the stressful couple of days you've had anything could be forgiven!


Lucykirk2003 - I havent been able to take time off work.  I work in a school so dont get holidays to take in term time (apparantly we get enough as it is!!) Im quite lucky as my boss is quite understanding as she had IVF a few years back so she realises the need for time to go for tx and my job isnt too stressful. I think it is doing me good being there in the   (keeping my slightly sane!)

sending   to all of you who havent had the news you so greatly deserve...

HellyS
xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Kzzy,

Clinic have given me the 18th Feb as test day, so that is 16 days since IUI. I'm not down regged so my luteal phase is on average (if only there were an exact average as it hops and skips around) is 12 days so in my land I'd be due to test around 15th Feb. I temp chart so will see when I Ovualte and if AF is on her way i am bound to see a drop in temp... Or hopefully not!!

I'm trying not to look that far ahead. It is alot of pressure but I'm gonna try to take one day at a time. 

Try to relax and stay   hun. 

We can and will get pregnant, We can and will get pregnant, We can and will get pregnant, We can and will get pregnant!  

Hope DP is OK.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG! How much has been happening? I only missed 1 night of chatter but boy can u girls go ...not like me..I'm the shy retiring type! LOL

OK I am convinced i won't remember whats happened to all of you so I will just say:
To those of you who are down, I send  

To Lu thanks for the AF dance, heres one for you hun      When are you due? I'm supposed to start Sun but am completely convinced I'll be late. Then I start the whole Am I pregnant? saga. Which isn't likely given that its not happened naturally yet lol I just want   to get here so I can get on with tx.

Magpie have a great time in Paris and     when it comes.

Kizzy glad to hear your DP is ok..how lucky!

take care ladies

J x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Me again!

Well what can I say all that     must have done the trick! Lu I think it was the dance you did for me...Lol

The   has arrived so I need to get on the phone to hospital tomoro. Wahey Its finally happening!!! 

So excited now  Might change my mind when I see the needles tho  

Enjoy ur evening ladies

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You will be fine Chickadee!! I hated needles b4 this fiasco!!  Now I'm like needles? Bring em onnnnnnn!!! 

Thanks for all best wishes about my DP, it was scary, he was driving along, tractor coming the other way when he got to brow of hill heres some old geezer overtaking tractor!!!  EEEK!!

Couldnt avoid smashing into him, the old couple were taken to hospital but no injuries think it was just to make sure they were okay.

      Scary!!

Thankfully he is home now and is okay just a bit sore and tired.

Hope everyone is fine 

good luck with test tomorrow Jan, whens your testing day Nikki?

hope u are taking it easy Charlie!! 

XXX


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Kizzy,really glad you dp is ok.It must have been awful for him and you too,it makes you appreciate things all the more,life is just so precious

Lucykirk, a big   to you too . I tock a few days off work this time and it was relaxing but it meant i had more time to think,so its your choice really,

Jan t, I know what you mean exactly,i just want to know one way or the other.It is so hard when you are near your testing date.At least if af shows her ugly face i can ring the clinic and go back on the list(need a donor) and that will make me feel as if i am doing something.its so hard

Magpie,you lucky devil,enjoy Paris 

Nikki,chickadee and everyone,hope it is all going well

anita.xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Chickadee - well done! The old witch is now a good few days late - not fair. My cycles are usually quite short. I know I'm not pregnant as my day 21 was 3.8! How low!!!   - good luck for your first needle, I'm sure it'll be fine! 

Kizzy, sorry you're going nuts     glad your DP is ok, you really don't need this right now eh. Mmm Big Mac's - I've been on this GL diet since before Christmas and haven't cheated   no bad food for me....! You've got me craving now!!! Hee hee!!! 

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I'm going to try and take a few days off. Charlie, I know what you mean about stress. Prior to this job I was an account mgr at 2 design agencies! Super stress or what!!! Client side is much easier!!!   

 to everyone else this morning - Jan, Anita, Debs, Nikki, Tessa, Deb, Claire, Sweetcheeks, Helly  - wey hey it's the weekend. Sorry   if I've missed anyone or anything...

 Just for good luck!!! 

Have a fab weekend everyone.

       
Here's hoping AF comes along this weekend!!

Lu
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning IUI girlies!!

Lucy I hope   makes an appearance soon!! How long is it til you start treatment when she does arrive?
I had to count 21 days from first day of   and thats when I had big jag for down regging.
Then I had two weeks of going thru the menopause!! Some people dont down reg though. 

Chickadee when do you start?? Are you down regging or going straight onto the injectables?


Hope everyone else is doing fine - Nikki and Jan hope the evil  hasnt turned up, have you tested yet?  Charlie luv hows it going got any 2WW symptoms yet?  
well its Day 4 now for me!!!  Still feel bloated, but cant stop eating!!!  Boobs sore, and sleeping loads!! But am back to work Sunday so all those lie ins will have to stop boo hoo!! 

 and love to everyone XXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Tessa Was wondering what had happened to you!! I have had an actimel and a toasted muffin for breakfast and a de caff but feel a bit yuk!  I need to get some water into me but it makes me feel more bloated!!  My stomach is huge!!!  not looking forward to going back to work! 

At least big crampy pains gone i just get little twinges now!

Dont have a clue wot any of it means!  I just blame everything on cyclogest ( at least  I am getting used to them now still gross tho!!)

my Darling is ok, just a bit sore but he's gone back to work 

take care  XXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya,
I'm not sure about the down regging, what is this for? I'm just going straight on day 4 of my cycle to injecting the purgeon (?? spelling ??) and then basting on around day 15 or so depending on when/if my follicles get big enough!   it's all mad! 

My period is already 4-5 days overdue, I have short cycles so I'm really miffed it's staying away.

Here's keeping fingers crossed for someone to have a BFP soon.
Lu
x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Well I have my baseline scan on Monday and straight onto injectables...woohoo!

Kizzy glad ur DP is feeling ok to go back to work today. How you feeling hun? Still stressing?

Lu    sending you lots of  

Tessa, hope you are feeling better 


Gotta go work now!!!

J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm really sorry to say that its a   for me, the   has turned up with avengence!!  Feeling really crap and pretty devastated 

I will catch up with you all over the weekend, sorry its a short one.  Hope everyones ok  

Love Jan xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jan I'm so sorry. Just wanted to pass on my thoughts.

Take care of yourself.

Lucy


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

<<<>>>> to Jan, so sorry the witch turned up, did you do test anyways? I've read on here ppl bleeding but test being positive?   take care sweetie, I am fully expecting a BFN myself, trying to prepare myself for it, never mind its our first go XXXXX

Lucy I had to get an injection to suppress my ovaries and shut down my normal cycle so the clinic could control it completely. Guess thats just the way they do things! Dunno what difference is!!

Chickadee, hi, I'm not stressed today, for some reason I am calm! Think its coz I have convinced myself its bound not to have worked, cos I just cant see me pregnant for some reason!! Weirdo!! 

Take care all xxxxxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Jan - so sorry about   - bummer.  Like Kizzy trying to prepare for same thing - but its still crap when it happens no matter what.  Sending big   - hope you've had a big glass of wine or three.

Good luck chickadee!   

Kizzy - not too bloated I hope?!   Like you have twinges - and like you keep thinking its all been for nothing - but then again, we never know!!  

Anyway = got to go - watching deal or no deal i'm afraid...

ttfn


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Jan

Really sorry to read your post today...   I really feel for you.  Try and cosset yourself this weekend.  

loads of love to you! 
Nikki xxxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls....

My my my....     

Hope you all have a good weekend.... stay in - it's going to be a cold one.   

Well my Dh has his companies annual conference this weekend.  So he will be leaving at lunch time tomorrow and getting back at lunch time on Sunday...    Pants weekend for me or what       Of course is bound to be the time when things take a turn for the worse on the af front...     

Nothing to report here..... Day 11 and I am starting to get cramps again - cant really say any more. 

lots of to you and hope you are all going strong at what ever stage you are at.      
speak soon
love Nikki xxxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Jan

I am so sorry for you. Take care of yourselves,sending you  .

love anitaxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm totally new to this and haven't got a clue about message boards. For example, how do you add those bits at the bottom? What a phillistine!   
Have just started on IUI - half way through the two week wait and decided I definately need to get me some buddies.
Have been TTC 2yrs 4 months. Me and DH are both just about to turn 34. He's fine but I've had thyroid issues which should be sorted now and recent laparoscopy revealed mild endo which they laser-beamed off! 
I don't want lots of friends or family to know what we're going through as it's so emotional but I'm getting totally paranoid. Every time I go to the hospital I think someone will see me and spread gossip around. Do people know what I mean? And isn't it unbelievable how many people ask you directly whether you're pregnant or trying? It's so isolating and would be good to chat with people who know exactly where you're coming from.
Am trying to be positive but am totally scared. Anyway, waiting to see what my progestorone levels are... 
Kitty


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all 

Just a quick one

Jan I'm so sorry sending you lots of  , I know how you feel it;s really difficult, my thoughts are with you an DH.  I know it's difficult but do try and stay positive.  Have a glass of wine and relax with DH, believe me it really does help.

Welcome to Kitty

Sorry ladies may not be around much this weekend as the rugby has started, so will be out tommorrow watching the Wales v England match (go boys), sorry us Welsh people are really passonate about our rugby.  And I'm making the most of it  , might not have another chance for a long time (fingers crossed).  But I will make sure that I look on here before I head out.

Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan-So sorry to hear your news sending big  your way. Try and stay positive and have a relaxing weekend (if thats possible) before concentrating on looking forward and planning your next step.

Tessa and Kizzy - sending you both loads of      vibes and  . I am also trying not to build myself up too much as I know how much the fall hurts when it happens.  Anyway lets hope none of us gets that feeling this cycle.

Welcome Kitty - I am the same as you, have only told both sets of parents a very very close friend and my manager at work.  You start forgetting what you have told people you're doing when you have to fib! It will all be worth it in the long run!!!

Hi to everyone else and have a lovely weekend - I am off out shopping; therapeutic/stress free/light exercise exactly what the   ordered!!!

Love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning girls

I'm back (couldn't stay away)   Thank you so much for all your kind words, it really is a great support.  I was worried I'd be a bit of a fraud if I keep posting as I'm in between treatments but figured no one would mind, at least I can see how you are all getting on!

I'm feeling a little better today, all cried out I think   Just got to keep my chin up and stay as positive as possible   Not easy if you are me!!

Kizzy, Hellys, Tessa try to be positive about the outcome (I know its a blow if its not a good result but i'm sure a bit of positive thinking helps)   Sending you all lots of    

Claire1 enjoy the rugger!! Hope the best team wins!! Enough said I think (as you said you welsh are very passionate about your rugby!!)

Hi Kitty, hope your 2ww is going ok, glad you have joined us, it really is great support chatting to these girls!  I'm a bit of a hanger on at the moment but don't tell anyone! 

Nikki hope you have a good weekend!!  Yawn, Yawn   Take some good mags!  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you - we need a  

Anita how are you feeling, fingers crossed for you too 

Chickadee glad   turned up!!  Good luck with the scan and have fun jabbing!! 

Lu keep up the    or will we be cycle buddies at this rate!! Nice for me but not for you!!  Hope she shows her ugly face v soon!!

Charliezoom hope you are still chilled  and the 2ww is going well     to you.

I know I've missed a few of you, well i haven't because this big   is to you .  Hope you are all fine at your various stages!

Well I must be feeling a bit better, I've talked enough!! 

Lots of love and   and     to everyone

Janet xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jan, glad ur feeling a wee bit better, sorry to hear your news, take care honey x 

Tessa thanks for the   . I am sending some your way and also to kizzy 

Nikki, hope you are coping without your DH and that the cramps aren't too bad 

Hi Kitty and welcome. Hope everything goes ok for you.

Claire have a great time at the rugby. 

Helly I hope you bought yourself a wee treat when you were out shopping.

Its a gorgeous sunny day here so might take my dogs for a walk when DH gets home from work.

Enjoy yourselves whatever you are up to

J x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Jan I'm glad your feeling better.  With regards to the rugby, I think it was just a fluke that we won the grand slam last year, we should be back to playing our normal standard of rugby today (which is normally sh***).

Well it's   here today and we're on our way to the bus stop to head into Cardiff.

Still keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on the  

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!

Jan I'm so glad youve come back to this thread, you are still an IUI girl!! 

I feel quite normal today!!! Boobs still big and sore!!!!  and a bit bloated, but i feel fine, prob cos nothing going on!!

KInda prepared myself for worst!!

Got a big night out on 25th of FEB so if I'm not preggers I am gonna go crazy with wine and cigs!!!     

I dunno what to think or expect, its so weird this 2WW!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Lovies!

Jan - I'm soo soo sorry hun.   LOL to you both and I'm really glad you are bouncing back and still   . You are a strong woman. Do you know when will your next cycle of tx will be? I hope you can have an OK weekend. Take care of yourselves. LOL xx

Claire - Hope you enjoy the rugby - keep warm! I hope with all that   in you it makes it a top fun day out! Hope you win   ! We'll let you have that!

Nikki - I'm seriously hoping those cramps are implantation and not   she is not allowed to spoils the fun. I'm with Jan and am really hoping for a   from you hun! How are you doing? Life OK for you?

Kitty - Welcome. I hope you can get through your   with us nutty girls by your side!    
It is hard to not tell family & friends I think we can all sympathise with you on that one - You gotta do what is right for you on that one honey. But hopefully you can spill the beans soon with some wonderful news! Lets hope it is a successful end to a long  LOL xx

Chickadee - weeeee heee! I never thought I'd be so glad to hear someone had had a visit from her ladyship madam  ! Good luck for scan on Mon and happy jabbin!

Helly - shop till ya drop love! I hope this expedition helped ease the  blues! What'd ya buy? Let us know how it went.

Lu - Any sign of AF so you can get going? Don't worry about all the different treatment types. We all get different treatment depending on the clinic we are at and our different hormone levels. They all have their advantages and disadvantages. I hope that you get on well injecting and you're bound to be at that basting date before you know it! 

Tessa - How are you? Are you feeling OK? I hope the weekend has been good for you, up to much?

Kizzy - has the soreness gone now? I hope you are doing OK. I'm glad you have cheered up. I'm not giving up on you, you had a 17mm follie at that scan that would have been 18-20mm by the time it popped so the one behind would have been 17-19mm, top   so come on love a   is well possible! Keep up the   and keep   ! X

Anita - How are you? Magpie - hope you had fun in Paris   ! Sweetcheeks - how are you doing? LOL and    and a sprinkling of  to you all.

Come on all     . Good luck all sniffing and jabbin peeps. Have we got anyone basting this coming week?

Well I've enjoyed relaxing and chilling out, it feels like a really long weekend - excellent! I hope it has helped the process a bit, time will tell.   We also managed to cover things with some   too   !  

LOL to you all from Charlie xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi girls, 
Im back from my little trip out - didnt get anything exciting just a few odds and ends - isnt it always the same when you have money to spend you can never find anything you like?!?!

Hope you are all having a good weekend  

Will catch up with all of your news tomorrow

Helly
xxx


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quick ME post.  Have started spotting and so along with my af cramps I think it's over for me now.  I just wish my Dh was here instead of at his works thing to give me a cuddle.  Feel very alone.     

Catch you all again soon.
love Nikki xxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

I hope my cyber   comes someway close to helping you feel secure and warm and loved. 

I'm sorry hun, I really hoped it would be a good news story  

Lots of   and   over to you now

I'm here if and when you need me.

All my love Charlie xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nikki

Sending you some     .  Hope DH hurry's home.

Sorry

Claire


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you girls....much appreciated....  

love
nx


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

I am sooooo sorry,   .I was really hoping it was going to be a bfp for you.

Sending you lots and lots of   

Wish i could make it better for you

Take it easy,both of you,i hope your dh is home soon

Dont feel alone,please,we are all here for you,

anita.xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

new hom ethis way, hoping for some positives C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47732.new.html#new


----------

